# The flags of the Befallen



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

As the plague ridden loyalist marine sat in the damp trenches filled with blood and unholy filth, he looked at the sky... Vultures, dreaded creatures who fed on the flesh of the rotting and living alike. He pulled himself up and looked overhead, bodies of necrons and Marines lay on the bloodied field. A twitching Immortal with its last bit of energy looked up at the marines fleshy body in envy... and BAM! he flickered off and its head blew off its socket.

The marine was named Galfieger, he and the tactical branch of the lesser company were ambushed during a real time combat drill. Most of his brothers were slaughtered, their ancient brethren, the Purifying Dreadnought of tzeentch, blown to bits by the opposing monolith. The cries of the humane were ones to tear for. Galfieger, the bearer had the most important mission. Carrying their companys honour. For 452 years, Galfieger had never dropped the flag and was not about to.

His brothers, firing with deadly accuracy, sticthing their marks all over the robotic and lifeless bodies of the necrons. Blowing their ranks, they cleared the path but hell no, it wasnt over. "Brothers! Guns at the ready, these bastards aren't going to give up, you xenos scum, I fear nothing not even death! for i am the incarnation of death itself! Almighty Emperor bless us with your might GIVE us STRENGTH!" the company captain yelled, with pride and honour, there was no fear or struggle in his eyes. Flinging His chainsword out from his metal sheath he charged forward. Our brothers couldn't take it anymore, the feeling was taking over them. The Spirit Of Damien himself took over our company and soon, without a second of hesitation we were pushing ourselves into a bloodbath. The Blows of our guns shook our eardrums. Our endless cry of valour and honour. A cry our chapter is proud of. The Cry of Rondus, a benediction you could say. blanking our eyes with nothing but red... only red. To the end, we say, till the xenos scum has perished!
Like an arrow we pierced through the bulk of the necron army. Shoulder to shoulder, our minds are one singing one silent song. Together we purge, an unbreakable, unstoppable creature... Our flags will not fall. Till the last of us!

That was exactly what Galfieger did, using his last breath and his last bits of flesh. His beating heart... All focused on one thing, the flags of our company will stand! This planet is ours! No xenos will touch it! Our flag will stand HIGH! For the BEFALLEN!!!

Please comment!


----------

